# Bidding per opening



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I wouldn't go below $125.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

New construction? Reno? Resi, commercial?


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

backstay said:


> I wouldn't go below $125.


For new work??


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> New construction? Reno? Resi, commercial?





Zparme said:


> This is for new work or houses that have been completely gutted.


 :thumbup:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I have done a lot of research, and came up with $700 per opening. But you will see me on here daily :laughing:


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

dronai said:


> I have done a lot of research, and came up with $700 per opening. But you will see me on here daily :laughing:


Sounds about right..:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

You have to figure out a price that takes in your overhead.. BUT is not much higher than the "going rate" in your area...

That comes from experience.. if you bid (5) jobs and lose them all... you are most likely too high...

If you bid (5) jobs and win them all... you are most likely too low...

After you win a job and it is completed.. ask the bean counter what kind of prices they got for the job and how were the other guys to deal with...

A happy customer won't mind sharing this information with you.. good luck...


----------



## cdslotz (Jun 10, 2008)

Zparme said:


> How do you guys figure out your prices per opening? I've been trying to research old posts, but I found a lot of people saying they charge 20-25 per outlet or receptacle. That includes parts and labor. I feel like that number should be higher. The per opening bidding seems appealing though because it's easy to adjust the price if the customer wants to add or remove something. This is for new work or houses that have been completely gutted.


I would only do unit pricing on resi or commercial tenant finish out.
I would do a take-off of each item to price, like a duplex recept...use an average length of romex or MC (12' or 17'), a box, wire nuts, device, plate, etc. I would enter in my software or hand price and labor unit each component....Get a total of mat/lab hrs....apply average shop labor rate...add tax..overhead and profit....and bingo!
I did this with appliances, dryers, 200A outdoor/indoor services, recessed lighting, commercial light fixtures, tele/data stubs....on and on..


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

No less than 100 and 50 if the framing is open.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Ops did not read your post we don't do new construction.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

We bid per opening.
The cost we bid is the same as when I started 14 yrs ago.:blink:

But, it seems that for the area I work in, it is still competitive. Although, I have a GC who quit using us when I left for a bit and she used another GC to wire her new house. She told me they were cheaper than us on recessed lights.:blink:

I know this other company and our overhead is way, way less than theirs.


You gotta go by what the market is in your area.

B4T posted a comment that seems to be helpful.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

rrolleston said:


> Ops did not read your post we don't do new construction.


Do you do additions?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Bidding per opening might work in some cases, but if there are unknowns involved in running the wire it could hurt you.
Also if the run was long and alot of cutting, drilling, etc had to be done, it could add to the cost.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

This is right off of Romex racers excel spreadsheet. Probly from EKR. I can't remember how old it is but it has to be at least 10. 

Duplex Recept (Standard) 
Item	Unit Price	Quan	Ext 
118 Box	0.50	1	0.50 
Device	1.00	1	1.00 
P8	0.30	1	0.30 
14.2 Romex	0.41	16	6.55 
Safety Plates	0.21	3	0.62 
Misc	0.25	1	0.25 
Parts Total 9.22 
Rough Labor	11.00	1	11.00 
Finish Labor	4.00	1	4.00 
Assembly Total 24.22


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Zparme said:


> How do you guys figure out your prices per opening? I've been trying to research old posts, but I found a lot of people saying they charge 20-25 per outlet or receptacle. That includes parts and labor. I feel like that number should be higher. The per opening bidding seems appealing though because it's easy to adjust the price if the customer wants to add or remove something. This is for new work or houses that have been completely gutted.



Customer,"How much do you charge per opening?

Electrician "$20"


Customer,"Okay I have a job for you"


Electrician , "Okay I'll be right there".

Customer,"I want a receptacle right there"

Electrician,Okay.

Electrician, "Okay that's done ,What else would you like?"


Customer,"That's all thank you"

Customer hands the electrician a $20 bill and says,I'll call you again.

The electrician just used up about 3 hours when it's all said and done and made $20 because that's what he charges per opening,,,,,,,,WHAT A SAP.....:laughing:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> Customer,"How much do you charge per opening?
> 
> Electrician "$20"
> 
> ...


Lame but real.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow, Deja vu.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> This is right off of Romex racers excel spreadsheet. Probly from EKR. I can't remember how old it is but it has to be at least 10.
> 
> Duplex Recept (Standard)
> Item Unit Price Quan Ext
> ...



Pictures are worth a whole more than all those words :thumbsup:











I collaborated with RR on this in 2007....he just wasn't aware of it :laughing:


----------

